# Vancouver Photography Meet Up Group



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

Meetup.com is a great way to find folks in your area that have similar interests. Since moving back to Vancouver, I've joined a few photography related ones and have started my own.

If you're in the Lower Mainland and what to hang out with other beginning and novice shooters who want to learn more about taking better photos, please join us!

Starting Point Photography's Meet Up Group!

(FYI, there are a *bunch* of other photography meet ups in the Lower Mainland if hanging out with newbies isn't your thing  )


----------

